# Pregnancy scan after IVF at 6w 6d and scan shows 4 day delay



## FolicAcidIngester (Mar 23, 2012)

On Monday I had a pregnancy scan at the clinic where I got my IVF. This was formally their last contact with me. They dated me as 6 weeks and 6 days although the dr hedged a bit about this. When I looked at IVF calculators online I could really only put in the day of egg collection or the day of a 3-day embryo transfer, however mine was transferred at 2 days. If I use the day of egg collection I also calculated that Monday was 6w 6d, if I use the day of the 2 day transfer but put it in as a 3 day transfer (the only option) I also get 6w 6d. If I add a day to the transfer to make it 3 days post egg collection rather than 2 for the transfer, then I get 6w 5d. However, this is probably just obsessing as the main point of my post is that the embryo only measured at 6w 2d - which is 4 days behind. The Dr and nurse were a bit weird about this and went a bit quiet and the Dr didn't finished the sentence with the 6w 2d information, but it's on the scan which they printed out for me. I noticed the Dr and nurse had gone a bit quiet and weird and asked them if the size was okay and they said yes but not very convincingly. At the time I wasn't too worried as I thought they may have dated me incorrectly and may have also used an internet calculator to work this out and based this on a 3 day embryo transfer also. But I was wrong-footed by their weirdness and when I left I started to worry and at the first opportunity, I looked it up on the internet. The internet (not blogs or forum) but websites with info from doctors, says a delay of 4 days at this stage is 'worrisome' but to stay optimistic. Others say it is a sign of imminent miscarriage or of a non-viable pregnancy. My dilemma is that if it is a miscarriage, maybe I should be restarted on progesterone or something similar to help prevent this. But I'm still waiting on the letter from the clinic which would allow me to go to my GP and start NHS maternity care. I don't know what to do. Should I ask to speak to the Dr who did the scan and ask for a bit more clarity on the findings? Should I book a private scan to get a second opinion on how things are progressing? Or should I wait it out, do nothing, wait for my letter and NHS appointment and take it from there?  A slight complicating issue is that I've visitors coming for the weekend and I know that if I get a private scan like tomorrow and get confirmation that all is not well I'll be in pieces over the weekend and I don't want to spoil it for everyone...but on the other hand my potential baby is more important than all of that. Also, I don't know if anything actually could be done if the embryo is showing a delay..that's why I was thinking of contacting the Dr who did the scan on Monday to get some clarity, but I think she might just be a bit defensive and reiterate her position and not tell me anything new. Any advice welcome, although only from people who've done IVF....I know that the dating of natural pregnancies is unreliable....unfortunately or fortunately it's pretty spot on for IVF pregnancies.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Folicacid

I know that lots of ladies who've had Ivf who've scans have been out by a few days so I wouldn't worry

You can go to your gp and start the ball rolling for NHS care as you don't have to wait for the letter. 

But yes ring and ask for clarity. I think that's probably best option at mo. 

Also you could ask a question on the pregnancy thread and see if other ladies have had this. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

